# McPherson



## trussoni (Nov 9, 2007)

On the Mathews homepage Matt McPherson talks about the new Monster bow Mathews is producing for the McPherson line. He references back to an old double cam called the McPherson Eliminator. Where can a person find pictures of what those looked like and any other of the old bow lines predating Mathews?


----------



## Dale P (Feb 17, 2009)

I shot and still have a Mcpherson 3000. It was a super good shootong bow. A very small grip with 10" Brace height. Pretty fast in its time. (1988ish). The Eliminator came out right after the 3000...


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the eliminator.
Ill try to get some pics up soon for you


----------

